
Cyber Security Expert Dr. Chase Cunningham on Artists of Data Science Podcast - harpreetsahota
https://theartistsofdatascience.fireside.fm/chase-cunningham-phd
======
harpreetsahota
On this episode of The Artists of Data Science, we get a chance to hear from
Chase Cunningham, a retired Navy chief cryptologist with nearly two decades of
experience in cyber, forensic and analytic operations.

Chase shares with us the definition of cybersecurity and cyberwarfare, how
cyberspace has evolved over the past decade, and the dangers of operating
within this space.

FIND CHASE ONLINE

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-chase-
cunningham-54b26243/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-chase-
cunningham-54b26243/) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/CynjaChaseC](https://twitter.com/CynjaChaseC)

SHOW NOTES

[00:04:06] Can you define what cyber warfare and cyber security are?
[00:05:19] Cyber security and data science [00:06:01] Cybersecurity, data
science, and machine learning [00:07:56] Hollywood hackers aren't real like
hackers [00:09:05] How hacking has evolved overtime [00:10:02] How to practice
for cyberwarefare [00:11:03] How can machine learning help detect or prevent
these hacking incidents from occurring? [00:11:29] Cybersecurity projects
[00:13:01] The Cyber Shot Heard around the world. [00:14:04] What you mean by
kinetic outcomes? [00:14:33] Modern cybersecurity and kinetic outcomes
[00:15:02] Perimeter based security mode [00:15:42] Alternative to a perimeter
based security [00:16:50] Cyber security attacks on autonomous vehicles
[00:18:14] How cyber security, social media, and A.I can be used for bad
[00:19:15] How to not be tricked by deep fakes [00:20:38] Weaponizing
biometrics [00:21:26] Cyber warfare campaigns [00:22:26] Societal impacts of
deep fakes [00:24:18] What the history of warfare can teach us about
cyberwarfare [00:25:04] What happens, when Data and A.I. studies go awry?
[00:26:05] How to prevent bias in machine learning systems [00:27:01] What do
you think would be the equivalent of the nuclear bomb for cyber warfare, cyber
security? [00:29:05] Why should we kill the password? [00:29:38] What would be
the alternative to passwords? [00:30:39] The lightning round

